# Code 90887 - Explanation of Psych Testing



## mmcinnis (Nov 20, 2008)

I am at a loss as to how to handle this code.   Since it is considered a "Status B" code by Medicare and not reimbursable and the commercial carriers with whom I work with also do not reimburse this service, how should this be billed in order to get reimbursed?  My doctors say it is NOT part of the psych testing but a separate and distinct service.   I do not want to add an extra hour/unit when I bill for the psychiatric testing but short of billing for an E&M code for the visit with the patient to explain the testing results, I am confused as to how to code for the subsequent meeting with the patient to explain the testing results.  Could anyone with coding background in mental health codes for psychiatric/psychological testing shed any light on the use of these codes?   I am fairly new to these codes and need some insight.


----------

